# الدرس الثاني من سلسلة تعليم artcam مرفق رابط الدرس الاول



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك صلاح جيد كل شيىء واضح تابع يا بطل و لكن هناك ملاحظة صغيرة دقق على الأرقام فنحن نعمل مع فارزات مبرمجة و الرقم مهم جدا لاحظ هذه الصورة في المرات القادمة اشرح بأرقام و ماذا تفعل بالرسم 




و السلام خير ختام 
​


----------



## alibam (20 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني .اريد تعلم برناج ماستر كام لتشغيل مكائن cnc 3Dوهل هذا البرنامج يفي بالغرض ام هناك برنامج اخر وانا مبتدأ فماذا افعل والى اي موقع اذهب ؟؟؟شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك صلاح جيد كل شيىء واضح تابع يا بطل و لكن هناك ملاحظة صغيرة دقق على الأرقام فنحن نعمل مع فارزات مبرمجة و الرقم مهم جدا لاحظ هذه الصورة في المرات القادمة اشرح بأرقام و ماذا تفعل بالرسم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تسلم يا غالي 
ان شاء الله في الشروحات القادمة مع انني اشرح بشكل عام في البداية ولكني سوف اتعامل مع الارقام في الدروس المتوسطه والمتقدمة
ومع ذلك سوف اتبع ارشاداتك في الشرح 
شكرا لمرورك الذي ينير مشاركاتي
كل المحبة والحترام


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

alibam قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني .اريد تعلم برناج ماستر كام لتشغيل مكائن cnc 3dوهل هذا البرنامج يفي بالغرض ام هناك برنامج اخر وانا مبتدأ فماذا افعل والى اي موقع اذهب ؟؟؟شكرا لكم مقدما


تسلم يا غالي
برنامج الارت كام الذي نقوم بشرحه يفي بالغرض ان شاء الله تابع معنا الدروس 
ولا اقلل من اهمية برنامج ماستر كام 
وتابع الاستاذ ابو بحر ومشاركاته


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في علمك وثبتك


----------



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2010)

fdaie قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في علمك وثبتك


بارك الله فيك واشكرك على طيب ردودك يا اخي 
ولا تحرمنا من دعواتك
شاكر لك مشاركتك


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ ابو بحر لو تكرمت خليك معانا


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ صلاح 
للامانة انا عاجز عن الشكر لك وللاخ ابو بحر


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> الاخ صلاح
> للامانة انا عاجز عن الشكر لك وللاخ ابو بحر


تسلم يا اخ يوسف 
بين الاخوة لا يوجد شكر فنحن عملنا خالصا لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## خالد أبو عرب (22 يونيو 2010)

يسلمون زعيم


----------



## خالد أبو عرب (22 يونيو 2010)

احلى شباب


----------



## mahamad kalefa (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## delta_egypt_100 (1 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## rodytek (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محاول جيد (13 يناير 2011)

أفدتني والله العظيم شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

محاول جيد قال:


> أفدتني والله العظيم شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك اخي
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة اخي


----------



## mohamedsinger (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا معلومات جميله جدا وقيمه


----------



## salah_design (30 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا معلومات جميله جدا وقيمه


اشكرك على التواصل ودعائك لي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bassamnh (17 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## امجد جبارين (21 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

امجد جبارين قال:


> الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرآ


الشكر لله اولا واخرا
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## allmyphotos (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abdelhameid (12 فبراير 2014)

ممشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## صبر الزمان (21 مارس 2014)

ماشاء الله جميل وفقك الله


----------

